# Anyone ever heard of PDXA?



## straingang (May 14, 2015)

Pink Diesel x Amnesia. I just harvested one and while its an auto and i only got 42g off it, the bud was amazing man! Ive never seen it around or anyone talk about it, just wondering if anyone here has seen or grown it before?

It foxtailed a little bit because of heat but in a good way, not that stringy foxtail look. Just buds overlapping buds creating monsters. 

View attachment 2015-04-23 01.35.23.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (May 15, 2015)

Congratulations on your harvest, enjoy!


----------



## Kraven (May 15, 2015)

Would love to hear a smoke report.


----------



## Dman1234 (May 15, 2015)

straingang said:


> Pink Diesel x Amnesia. I just harvested one and while its an auto and i only got 42g off it.



42 grams is an ounce and a half, for an auto that is really alot. Good job.


----------



## straingang (May 18, 2015)

Dman1234 said:


> 42 grams is an ounce and a half, for an auto that is really alot. Good job.



Thanks but ive been growing autos for a while now and thats my average-low yeild. I just took 90g off a northern light auto a couple weeks ago. I think autos got a bad rap but their genetics are improving, and only getting better!


----------

